# My new buddy (She Who Must Not Be Named)



## SolomonFinch (Dec 22, 2012)

Here is one of our newest family members....her counterpart is still acclimating to the good life and does not enjoy photos. 
She is still scruffy, her neck tufts a bit matted. After she has another check up with the vet I plan to give her the only bath she will ever have LOL (I remembered cat claws quickly!)
She is not a kitten, maybe 2-3 years old was the vets guess, and has roamed the streets alone all this time. 
But look into her eyes... is she not so worthy of love? Kittens are adopted constantly...but this fine lady is one example of why adult kitties are so easy to love as well. If you have it in your heart...visit the local shelter and look at adult cats. The photos shelters and rescues post online do these animals NO JUSTICE. In the shelter, she was a scraggly, dirty bag of bones with NO personality. But she was just scared. It took her exactly 48 hours to whip my dogs and become the friendliest little gal you could ever hope to meet. She follows us around and here you can see her begging to help me frost a cake :lol:
By the way....she has no name! Her friend kept her name from the shelter. (Winter) But they had named my girl here JAZZY...which totally does not suit this classy lady. Any suggestions welcome!


----------



## TwilightNite (Mar 3, 2011)

She is beautiful! Very Classy.... I think a pretty classy name that I thought of as soon as I saw the picture was Rose! Or maybe something like Nila ( pronounced Nuh- eye- la)


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Sibi, She Who is Death (I'm reading Raymond E Feist right now).  She is a beauty!


----------



## DragonFyre14 (Aug 20, 2012)

She is so pretty! I just adore cats. It really is sad how sometimes pretty adult cats like her get passed up because people prefer kittens. Just because they are adults doesn't mean they don't have as much energy and personality as the kittens.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I don't know, SolomonFinch, I think Lady suits her quite nicely. She is a beauty, and those eyes... soulful!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Awwwww... look at that face. She's adorable - congrats! 

I'd have to name her Amber or Topaz for the color of her pretty eyes.


----------

